# The Lady's barbecue sauce



## licia (May 14, 2007)

On today's program Paula made baby back ribs, but the sauce she made is not the one listed with the recipe on the food network guide. She called the one she made The Lady's barbecue sauce and said it is in one of her Savannah cookbooks. It consists of oil, lemon juice, garlic powder, paprika and I can't remember what else. If anyone has the recipe I'd greatly appreciate getting it. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## kadesma (May 14, 2007)

licia said:
			
		

> On today's program Paula made baby back ribs, but the sauce she made is not the one listed with the recipe on the food network guide. She called the one she made The Lady's barbecue sauce and said it is in one of her Savannah cookbooks. It consists of oil, lemon juice, garlic powder, paprika and I can't remember what else. If anyone has the recipe I'd greatly appreciate getting it. Thanks a bunch!


licia,
it's on it's way.
kadesma


----------



## licia (May 14, 2007)

Just what I was looking for. Thanks a million.


----------



## kadesma (May 14, 2007)

Anytime licia,
glad I could help.

kadesma


----------

